

The Product Spectrum - sgdesign
https://medium.com/my-thoughts-7/the-product-spectrum-bb2084b6f5b3

======
minimaxir
> _Because I picked the units myself, these data points end up nicely
> aligned._

You're cheating a bit by using a logarithmic scale for both axes, and you're
especially cheating when you go from 10^6 to 10^9 in one tick on the x-axis.

~~~
sgdesign
Definitely. The goal of the graph was to provide a visual metaphor, not to be
accurate in any way.

------
poseid
nice article! the metaphor works for me, although one thing I feel for doing
products, is the time for "R&D" . even an infomtainment product takes several
months, before you see back income.

another point might be: how to start building an audience without a product?
it takes time to go to events, network, visit forums, etc.

